# January 2015 Member monthly Giveaway Winner - hfd100



## Jim (Jan 31, 2015)

Starts today and end February 1, 2015

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in December, 2014 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

Up for grabs this month will be a TinBoats "Got tin?" t-shirt and a Decal, plus a surprise fishing bait or two :- 
I have most sizes of the shirts, so hopefully if you win I have it. The "got tin?" will either be written on the front or the back, If I have both you will have a choice, if not…oh well. :LOL2: 

*All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN and the lure you want. It will go by the order you respond in.*


----------



## ggoldy (Jan 31, 2015)

In


----------



## lswoody (Jan 31, 2015)

IN


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 31, 2015)

In


----------



## earl60446 (Jan 31, 2015)

in


----------



## Moedaddy (Jan 31, 2015)

IN


----------



## rusty2112 (Jan 31, 2015)

IN chatterbait


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 31, 2015)

In.


----------



## Kevin D (Jan 31, 2015)

IN, Scatter Rap


----------



## DarynCashmark (Jan 31, 2015)

In, and as for the lure, I love surprises.


----------



## Y_J (Jan 31, 2015)

IN
Surprise me on the lure..


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 1, 2015)

in, anything is good


----------



## gillhunter (Feb 1, 2015)

In.


----------



## hfd100 (Feb 1, 2015)

in


----------



## BlakeRauch (Feb 1, 2015)

IN


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 1, 2015)

In


----------



## Steve A W (Feb 1, 2015)

in


----------



## Jim (Feb 2, 2015)

Winner Winner Chicken dinner! This months winner is unlucky 13……hfd100

Congrats!


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 2, 2015)

congrats!


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 2, 2015)

congrats


----------



## Y_J (Feb 3, 2015)

Congrats man..


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 3, 2015)

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## Moedaddy (Feb 3, 2015)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## lswoody (Feb 3, 2015)

Way to go!!!


----------

